# More zakuri back in stock



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/zakuri.html

A bunch of Zakuri knives back in stock, including some 240mm wa-gyutos (kurouchi blue #1 and blue super) and 210mm wa-sujis (also kurouchi blue #1 and blue super)... there are a few new zakuri products that will be going up soon as well, including some new 150mm wa-pettys, a 180mm nakiri, and a boning knife... keep your eyes open


----------



## Shinob1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you have a 165mm Nakiri? I'm looking to buy a new knife this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2012)

just the 180mm kurouchi blue #1 nakiri... they're a new item. Based on feedback, pretty much everyone wanted a longer nakiri. Its not super long, but it feels much more useful than the 165mm. Trying to take new product pics tonight and get the new stuff up over the weekend.


----------



## Shinob1 (Mar 9, 2012)

180mm would work for me I think, looking forward to the pictures and specs.:doublethumbsup:


----------

